# Canon is Number 1 for 10 Straight Years



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 23, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13370"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13370">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., April 22, 2013</strong> – Canon Inc., today announced that the company’s EOS line of interchangeable-lens digital cameras (Digital SLR and compact-system cameras) have consistently maintained the No. 1 share worldwide in terms of volume within the interchangeable-lens digital camera market for the 10-year period from 2003 to 2012.*1</p>
<p>In addition to interchangeable lenses, Canon also develops its own key components – the CMOS image sensors and image processors – employed in the company’s interchangeable-lens cameras, incorporating the most advanced of these technologies in its flagship EOS-1D series. By applying these technologies to other models as well, Canon has successfully created a powerful product lineup that effectively responds to the needs of a wide range of users, from professionals to entry-level users, which has enabled the company to maintain the top global share.</p>
<p>In 2003, the dawn of Digital SLR cameras, Canon introduced its breakthrough EOS Digital Rebel, a compact and lightweight user-friendly camera that set the stage for growth in the Digital SLR market while, at the same time, captured the top share of the global market. Since that time, Canon, in the company’s ongoing pursuit of high image quality, has launched a number of models targeting advanced-amateur users that offer among the highest levels of performance for their class, including the EOS 5D series, which paved the way for Digital SLR video recording.</p>
<p>In 2012, Canon celebrated the 25th anniversary of the introduction of the EOS camera system and marked its 10th consecutive year as the market’s world leader. During the year, Canon launched the compact-system EOS M, aimed at expanding the company’s entry-level user base, along with the EOS 6D, the world’s smallest and lightest*2 Digital SLR camera equipped with a 35mm full-frame CMOS sensor, which contributed to the growth of the advanced-amateur user segment.</p>
<p>This year, Canon introduced the EOS Rebel SL1, the world’s smallest and lightest*2 Digital SLR camera equipped with an APS-C-size sensor, bolstering its product lineup with a model befitting the industry’s top brand while targeting its 11th straight year as the world’s market leader.</p>
<p>With a history of producing cameras that dates back to the company’s founding in 1937, Canon will continue refining its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technologies, striving to produce exceptional and reliable lenses and cameras that cater to the varying needs of photographers-from first-time users to advanced amateurs and professionals-while contributing to expanding the photographic and video imaging culture.</p>
```


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations Canon! .. how about giving us some huge discounts on all the Canon gear to celebrate 10 straight years of being number 1


----------



## frumrk (Apr 23, 2013)

+1



Rienzphotoz said:


> Congratulations Canon! .. how about giving us some huge discounts on all the Canon gear to celebrate 10 straight years of being number 1



After all... without us consumers they would not have that distinction...


----------



## entlassen (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting take on this press announcement over on bythom.com.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 23, 2013)

translation: "We went from de-facto with no competition, to big player feeling the heat enough to put out a press release."



> Interesting take on this press announcement over on bythom.com


He's got a point. This reminds me of when Microsoft comes out to brag about windows PC sales, and how they're still team #1 :

Good for canon, I hope they do well having shot with them for many years. But I'd love to see how much market share they've been bleeding over the last decade. I recall shooting with nothing but canon gear around me by others. Today I see tons of Nikon, even sony. Heck mirrorless is on a roll. This industry has experienced a huge re-balancing and the re-birth of competition which was sorely missed, at least by those of us that don't really marry a brand.

sorry canon, but the trend is towards a more diverse future.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations Canon!!! 




Rienzphotoz said:


> ... how about giving us some huge discounts on all the Canon gear to celebrate 10 straight years of being number 1



+1


----------



## brad-man (Apr 23, 2013)

Seems to me a company that was confident in its place in the market, would have no need of such a statement.
I hope Canon is looking over its shoulder. I hope innovation and reasonable pricing follows...


----------



## bycostello (Apr 25, 2013)

good for them!!...


----------

